# Early Bird Saturday (Creator of KrispyKreme Tuesdays) Trial Meet



## crazyblue (Nov 23, 2007)

_* PLEASE LOOK @ THE RULES & INFO *_

_*When: Saturday FEB/ 2nd at 1st spot 11:00am - 12:30pm 2nd spot 1:00pm - 4:00pm **Every First Saturday Of The Month***_
Why to come to this meet:
Chill out & Meet some new people
cruise on the freeway
(Show off your work and your car)

Details: 

*>>>(LEAVE THE STREET MIND AT HOME)<<<*


*RULES:
DO NOT TOUCH / DAMAGE CARS @ THE MEET 
**NO BURNOUTS!**
(NO REVVING!)
NO STREET RACING!
NO HATING RESPECT EVERYONE!
SHOW RESPECT TO PEOPLE 
PLEASE KEEP YOUR CARS BELOW 3K
**NO SPEEDING IN THE PARKING LOT**
NO REDLINING 1/2 WHEN LEAVING THE MEET
SHOW RESPECT TO POLICE AND CHP
NO FIGHTING KEEP A LEVEL HEAD!
******* PLEASE DONT LITTER *******
(FOLLOW THE RULES) <<Very Important Lets Keep This Spot Clean No Rice
PICK UP AND THROW AWAY TRASH
DO NOT SPEED UP AND DOWN THE LOT*










 {1st spot}**  ADRESS IS:1100 N San Fernando Blvd
Burbank, CA 91504 (New Town Super Buffet)
 ** 


 {2nd spot} echo park doger stadium side ( try to make it for the cruise we leave @ 12:30 to go to the second spot)

*** Please be smart and patient with this meet ( TRIAL MEET) and i sugest you meet up with us before 12:30 so you can be in the cruise and know where we are going to be at the park*** 

PICTURES WILL BE TAKEN BY AUTOTRANSMUTE AND OTHERS

_*>>>>WE WILL REPORT ANYONES PLATES TO THE AUTHORITIES IF THEY BURN OUT<<<*_ 

>> PLEASE FOLLOW RULES DONT SPEED AT ALL IN PARKING LOT ( I WILL RIGHT DOWN YOUR PLATES IF YOU CAUSE TROUBLE ) <<<<

_*FOLLOW THE RULES SO YOU AND I CAN ESTABLISH A LEGIT MEET*_


*RULES:
DO NOT TOUCH / DAMAGE CARS @ THE MEET 
**NO BURNOUTS!**
(NO REVVING!)
NO STREET RACING!
NO HATING RESPECT EVERYONE!
SHOW RESPECT TO PEOPLE 
PLEASE KEEP YOUR CARS BELOW 3K
**NO SPEEDING IN THE PARKING LOT**
NO REDLINING 1/2 WHEN LEAVING THE MEET
SHOW RESPECT TO POLICE AND CHP
NO FIGHTING KEEP A LEVEL HEAD!
******* PLEASE DONT LITTER *******
(FOLLOW THE RULES) <<Very Important Lets Keep This Spot Clean No Rice
PICK UP AND THROW AWAY TRASH
DO NOT SPEED UP AND DOWN THE LOT*


----------

